# New horse



## Claud19 (13 February 2015)

Iv had my new horse for nearly a week, she hasn't been clipped so she's not rugged as of yet. Today Iv woken up and it's pooring down with rain, she gets let out by the YO, but I don't have any rugs for her, will they let her out in the rain?? Or will they use a spare rug for her? 

Thank you so so much for any advice!


----------



## be positive (13 February 2015)

As she is not used to being rugged she will be fine going out without a rug, you may find her a bit more muddy than normal but there is no need to worry about her. They may decide to use a spare rug or keep her in depending on the YO but either way she will be fine.


----------



## SpringArising (13 February 2015)

will they let her out in the rain?? Or will they use a spare rug for her?
		
Click to expand...

No one here will know the answer to that but your YO. 

If she hasn't been clipped or previously rugged, then she will be absolutely fine. 

Even if she is used to being rugged, she's still be OK!  

What breed is she?


----------



## Claud19 (13 February 2015)

She's a TB, been non stop raining here!! 

Hate the rain!!


----------

